# North East Steel



## WorkHardFishHard (Sep 22, 2010)

"Out of the hottest fire comes the strongest steel."

I beg to differ! For being so darn cold out these steelies put up a great fight!

Love this beautiful weather!

Pics of my recent outing:


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

WorkHardFishHard said:


> "Out of the hottest fire comes the strongest steel."
> 
> I beg to differ! For being so darn cold out these steelies put up a great fight!
> 
> ...


Those are some great looking steelhead and photos - very cool!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome job man !!


----------



## WorkHardFishHard (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome! That fish in the fourth pic has some crazy eyes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pics beautiful winter steel.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome !

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow. Those are some dandies!
Congrats on the success. It's certainly well earned.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful Fish! I give it to you for putting in the hours this winter. Mann

Be Here Now


----------



## WorkHardFishHard (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys it was a blast! Can't wait to get back out.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Like the jig and the 'SHINY HEAD'...who says they ain't minnow oriented?


----------

